# Soda dispensing machine drain line issues.



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

We service a franchise chain In our county and all the store have the same issue. 

The soda machine drain, which usually is a 2" PVC trap under slab, with a 2x3 hub on it, consistently back up on about a bi monthy basis. The drain serves the drip tray, ice machine bin drain and that sort. 

The blockage is usually right at the trap. Slime build up. 

I'm thinking bleach is the best bet as preventative maintenance, but the company tells me they're not allowed to have any bleach in the store at all, for whatever reason. 

I've snaked them, sucked out all the slime and filled the entire trap with liquid drain cleaners meant for kitchen drains that I got from the supply house. Flushed the lines with blow bags and hot/ cold water, and they still don't last for more than 3 or 4 months. 

If anyone has ran Into this before I'd really like to hear if you found a good way to resolve the issue, 

Thanks.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Larger volumes of clean water ran in the drain on a regular basis will do wonders. 

It's something the store crew can do as part of weekly cleanup:let water run in the soda drain for 5 mins. It will stop a lot of that stuff from collecting


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes! I've had several that I've plumbed a hot water line and placed a valve and copper tube terminating at air gap distance above the drain...

They periodically run the hot water into the drain and it easily dissolves the sugar and syrup out of the line keeping it clean...

The owner of this franchise had me do it in his other operations as well so I guess he's happy with it, I don't see him as often as I used too...


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*oda disensing machine drain line issues*

Most big chains can not have any chorine products in there stores because of the explosive nature of the product. I have ran into this before with new customers after we cleaned the drains we gave them a PM schedule and told them how to care for the drains in the store. This usually solves the problems. I make it part of the invoice so they cannot complain if I have to come back. Hot water in the drain each night when they are cleaning there machines does the trick and there machines are better for the cleaning.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> ...The drain serves the drip tray, ice machine bin drain and that sort.
> 
> The blockage is usually right at the trap. Slime build up.
> 
> I'm thinking bleach is the best bet as preventative maintenance, but the company tells me they're not allowed to have any bleach in the store at all, for whatever reason....


I'd similar problem before, big percent of the slime is from the ice maker or ice machine. By the health department they are not allow to have any bleach inside. Also if you use bleach or any kind of clorox, will be worse. Check, clean and flush the ice machine drain that will help. Sounds crazy but instead of bleach, they can use vinegar and is more safety for condensation pipes line (learned that at Johnstone A/C Supply). Also clean the drain and run water on the soda dispenser will help as well to keep the trap clean of slime. 
Hope this help.


----------

